
ScaleFT Wants to Make Managing Public Clouds Safer, Raises $800K Seed Round - ddispaltro
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/11/scaleft-wants-to-make-managing-public-clouds-safer-raises-800k-seed-round-led-by-rackspace/
======
kansface
Whats next for you guys?

